# Do you make up songs for your dog?



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

If you select "yes", share one of your songs with us.
If you select "No, but I sing songs to my dog that I didn't make up", tell us what you sing.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I created the poll to find out if I am the only “crazy” one.

I make up songs to play toys with Bison. My favorite is “Life Jacket Lobster”. He had a water lobster water toy that had a life jacket on. (Now destroyed and in the big toy box in the sky) When ever we played with him, I would sing.

Life jacket lobster
He’s not a mobster
He likes to play croquet 
He likes to sleep all day
He likes to get your nose (bop the nose)
He likes to bite your toes (bop the toes)

Bison got to the point where he refused to engage with the toy at all until I sang the song. I found this out one night when I was too tired to sing the song and just wiggle the toy and bopped him with it, but he refused to grab it. DH started cracking up and said “He wants the song”. Sure enough, I sang the song and he went for it.

Our newest song is to work on discipline with not grabbing the tug until I say “free”.

I am a tug, tug and I like to dance (Make the tug “dance”)
I like to cha-cha in the south of France
You think I’m silly ‘cause I don’t wear pants
But I am FREE. (Allowed to grab the tug)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

It's soooo stupid, DH just ignores me, usually sang in the morning:

My breakfast is delicous
And Oh so nutritious!
I'm an Anna BEAR!
It's so yummy 
And goes in my tummy!
I'm an Anna BEAR!

OMG I'm such a spaz.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

To the Spiderman song:

Mauser-Moo
Mauser-Moo
Does whatever a Mauser do!


Yeah, I know ... LAME!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah! I am not the only one. Those are awesome! Anyone else?


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I sing this to my long-haired girl, to the tune of WillyWonka's Candyman song:

Who can take a clean room, and turn it into a zoo?
Who can make you crazy while love exudes from you?
My little face can!
My little face can! 
My little face can for she is filled with a diabolical type of fun.

She seems to enjoy it, she knows it is about her! I call her 'little face' because next to my boy, who is german working lines, her head and face are so little!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

o.k... glad to hear I'm not the only silly one! Many different ones, but here is the current one....

Zepp Shep,
Your my girl,
A bit of a pill
But someday you will
Be....(insert current thought) EX: Be a sheppy who is CRAZY

BTW...LOVE yours Ruthie! Much more creative!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

la la la
Where's Bear, he's everywhere. 
If he doesn't stop biting me he'll have no hair,
But he don't care, 
cause he's Bear!

I am usually singing this when we are playing tug o war with one of his toys


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

When I'm out playing in the yard with the dogs in the morning I like to sing to them (to the tune of Bang on the Drums All Day)......

I don't want to work
I want to play with my dogs all day

I don't want to work
I just want to play with my dogs all day


It usually makes them run around all excited, chasing balls.

So glad the neighbors are not close enough to hear it.


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

I fit the dog's name into whatever song I hear on the radio...

When I had Brady his name would fit into lots of songs but my favorite was 'All the single ladies' by Beoynce which became "All the single Bradys"

Trooper's name is a bit more difficult but I am constantly singing ABBA's Super Trooper to him...and instead of Lady Gaga's 'Poker Face' I sing 'Trooper's Face'...Tr tr tr trooper's face, ma ma my trooper's face.

It amuses me...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Poopie face my poopie doopy face


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Take a look at my Shepherd
He's the only one I got
Not much of a Shepherd
Always seems to burp a lot

Sung to that Supertramp song. I always get a good head **** when I sing it to him!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In the morning, I do sing to my dogs. Each dog is let out separately and I wait until they poo, clean it up, and then kennel them. Most of my songs have a certain theme...

We're going to Poo, Poo, Poo ---
How about You, you, you, 
You can poo too, too, too,
We're going to Poo

We're all going to Poo tomorrow,
Poo tomorrow, Poo tomorrow,
We're all going to Poo tomorrow, 
Or you can Poo all day. 
*******

On Sunday's my songs generally have a hymnish tune
There is Pooo ---, there is Poooo ooo oooh
Early each morning we Pooo ooo oooo
Suddenly, silently we all are pooping 
Pooping for me, and for you. 

Or I sing their names:

Whitney wants water and Arwen likes Action
Ninja makes noises, and Rushie wants rations
Tori likes Touches and Jenna likes Jumps, 
Heidi likes happiness, Babsy likes bumps,
And my Milla -- Is a monster 
every night and day ----
I simply remember the Joy that I have 
And everything is O - K. 

I a sing unchanged songs and hymns too. So far, they do not howl at my singing. So that is a good thing I think.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a little sing-songy rhyming chant I made up when Hildie was a puppy:

Hildie, wildie, bildie boo, what am I going to do with you?
Hildie, wildie, bildie bee, I love you and you love me!

Not much to it. I've tried singing real songs to her and she looks at me funny and leaves the room--everyone's a critic.

But every night when I sing a lullaby to my daughter, then Hildie--who's up on the daybed in my little girl's room for the evening ritual-- lets out a very contented "MMMMRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR", falls over sideways like she's playing dead, and goes to sleep.

By the way, I played the lullaby (Brahms) on the piano one afternoon and she hopped right up on the sofa to get comfy. German dog, German music.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I use the tune that goes with "Oh My Darling Clementine" but change the words.

Oh my darling, Oh my darling
Oh my darling little Scout/Boss
Your the best puppy ever
Yes you are, yes you are
Your a good girl/boy, your a good girl/boy
Yes you are, yes you are
Mom loves you dearly
Yes I do, yes I do

I have always done this during moring cuddle time with them since we first brought them home so it is their "comfort" tune. When Scout sliced her paw open a few months back and had to be rushed to the vet for surgery/sutures, I had the vet techs singing it with me to her while she was initially being examined. Helped comfort me at least


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i chose the third option. i sing "My Girl" to Gia on a regular basis.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

German Doofinator Lovey-song, sung to the tune of "You are My Sunshine":

"Du bist mein Schweinchen, mein suesses Schweinchen
Ich hab' dich lieb, je' Tag und Nacht
Ich lieb' mein Schweinchen, mein suesses Schweinchen
dein Zung' so lang, Ich immer lach'!"

Meaning: (roughly)
"You are my piggy, my sweet little piggy
I love you so, each day and night
I love my piggy, my sweet lilttle piggy
Your tongue so long, I always laugh!"

_Not_ grammaticly correct, just a Doofy song for a Doofinator!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I don't have any special songs for ours dogs. I'm such a bad mom. 

I was dying laughing reading through this thread though!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I do add my pets names into silly songs but I don't often if at all make up songs for them (I can't think of any.)
Usually I just put their name in when it fits and sing a verse or chorus of a song with their name in it-- like (although it makes no sense) I find myself sometimes singing "Roxy the snowman!" to my cat Roxy, or 'Roxy the snow-cat' which makes slightly more sense since she is a Maine **** aka made for New England winters.
I also sometimes randomly put the words 'cat' or 'kitty' into songs if I am singing a song and see one of the cats.

I don't sing to Bianca very much because her name just doesn't fit into a lot of songs. There is one I do sometimes. She likes it when I call her Biank-ers and so I sometimes sing "Bianker-ankers what's your functi-ers" (to the tune of the "Conjunction Junction" song from Schoolhouse Rock) which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever but she seems to like it!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

yes but i have a better story.yrs ago I got into the habit of singing for a client's Golden while we walked. everytime I would sing her name she would fall on the ground and roll over on her back. After awhile she would stop and paw me to sing her name and people would think I was the craziest person ever as the dog would roll over. One day her owner said "she keeps stopping and looking at me while we walk, what does she want?!" I told her she had to sing for her! lol


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I haven't made up any songs but there is one I'm often tempted to sing or play under certain conditions.









I would like to get some home and dog park video for this song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2-BQfccZCE


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

None of my made up songs are comming to mind right now but I change a lot of existing songs for my dogs such as:

If your happy and you know it wag your tail
If your happy and you know it wag your tail, 
If your happy and you know it and you really wantna show it
If your happy and you know it wag your tail.

If your happy and you know it give me a paw
If your happy and you know it give me a paw......

And so on and so on....


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

I sing this is for my little Chi, who has a bladder the size of a pea...

My girl likes to potty all the time, 
potty all the time, 
potty all the time.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

This is so funny.. I thought I was the only one that did this









I often sing Cherry Baby by UB40 (Cherry oh, Cherry oh, baby, dontcha know I'm in love with you) and Cherry Bomb by The Runaways (ch-ch-ch-ch-ch cherry bomb!!) to Cherry.. Oh, and a variation on the Lollipop, Lollipop song: Lollipop, lollipop, tell me why, there's nothing sweeter than a cherry pie.

She's got a few toys that when you press them, they'll play a song and her head will always turn if I sing them to her. 

I have a couple I sing to Phoebe too: Twinkle twinkle, little Phoebe, twinkle twinkle, goes her wee wee.
















Oh! And: Phe-Phe the flowertot, Phe-Phe plays ball a lot, Phe-Phe, it's a fishy daaaaay, in Phe-Phe's world.. (The fishy part refers to her toy fish she loves very much







)


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

My favorite is 'Pollie Wollie Doodles All Day'









Pollie gets to hear this at LEAST once a day!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I sing to Kilo & just rhyme random words with it.
Kilo, shmeelo,bilo,tilo etc








I am laughing so bad right now


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I sing to Wolf all the time, it started as a calming method on walks when he would notice people too intensely.

Oh yes I do do do oh I love you
Oh yes I do do do oh I love you
Wolfie in the morning and that's no warning
Wolfie at night cause he's so bright
Oh yes I do do do oh I love you
Oh yes I do I do well I love you
Wolfie is the best in every way
Wolfie is the best-oh what can you say
Oh yes I do do do oh I love you

(sorry, it continues in the same vein)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ohhh, that lucky boy Wolfie!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Of course--who doesn't?









I also make up songs for Cleo, especially when she won't eat. The other night it was to the tune of Monty Python's "I'm a Lumberjack..."


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

OMG this thread is hilarious!! I sing to Mayzie all the time! The one I probably do the most is Maroon 5 "This Love" when she's whining a lot...









This dog is taking a toll on me
She said "boo boo"
Too many times before...

LOL


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here is the song I sang for Cleo the other day (to Monty Python's I'm a Lumberjack):

I'm a Cleo cat and I'm ok
I play all night and I sleep all day
I refuse to eat my dinner
to annoy my dear Mama

I'm a Cleo cat and I'm ok
I like to play with my toys and say
Give me food to eat 
No I don't like that flavor! 

I'm a Cleo cat and I'm ok
I purr all night and I love to play
with shoelaces and mousies
and little pieces of paper! 

And it went on and on like that...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I sing for my parents' dog too:

Cuji, Cuji, Cujer - coo
Cujo is a pujer - poo

or 

Cuji, Poogie, puddin' n' pie
Kissed the girls and made them cry
When the boys came out to play
Cuji, Poogie ran away.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, just remembered another of Mayzie's favorites ... Super Squeak!

She's a super squeaky dog...
The kind you don't take home to mother
She's a super squeak -
That dog is super squeaky..


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok we are crazy dog people 
My husband thinks I am whacked as it is if he only knew LOL


----------

